# what does these errors mean?



## jr_yeo (Mar 7, 2010)

a. 
	
	



```
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ABORTED COMMAND asc=0xbf ascq=0x00
```

b. 
	
	



```
error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: Input/output error (5)
```

tnx.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2010)

a. use 
	
	



```
tags for system output

b. why is this posted in 'Other Architectures'?

Anyway: these are both about your CD drive, which gets probed on boot-up (which can cause an error that basically means: nothing (valid) here to mount). Can't say more based on this information.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

Either the player or the disk is bad. Which version of FreeBSD are you trying to install?


----------



## jr_yeo (Mar 9, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> a. use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

